# Used medicaton bottles



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Cotton balls and Doe pee/estrous = scent bottles.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

survival pack - matches, dry tinder, fishing line, hook and sinker ect.


----------



## Kletos (Dec 11, 2014)

I have seen charities collect them, I assume to use overseas. You can use them to organize screws, nuts, bolts, etc. I have a couple that I've drilled a 1/8" or so hole in the top and stuffed with dried milk weed fibers (without the seeds, though if the hole is small enough, the seeds will stay inside) so that I can pul pieces out for wind checkers while hunting. They make great targets to set up on a rail for plinking.

The sky's the limit.


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

I put my collection of broadheads in the larger ones....the kids cant open up that way also. Not that they are laying around out in the open.


----------



## Gobblergetter23 (Mar 11, 2009)

Make Tube Turkey calls out of them and some latex and a rubber band


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm not going to respond to many questions on this, but the best use for them is to store used menstrual materials. Used at the right time of the year, there's no better buck lure. 

If you haven't tried it, stay away from stupid comments. If you doubt what I say, give it a try. It may be too late for most of you this year unless you catch the second rut. 

I picked up on this from reading between the lines on a talk given by Mr. Wooters at our local club. 

Best of luck to each of you.


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

My dad used to get nitro gylcerin pills in small narrow bottles, I used to premeasure my black powder and store it in them.


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

Screw the lids to the underside of a wall cabinet or shelf. Keep small items in them. Just screw the bottle body into the lid and they are out of the way.


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

mhill said:


> Cotton balls and Doe pee/estrous = scent bottles.


This^^^


----------



## bigkuntry72 (Sep 18, 2012)

Take some close pins and camp tape and tape the close pin to the bottle (so you can still open the clothes pin) and the. Stuff with cotton balls and isr as scent bottles


----------



## Lerie (Aug 23, 2002)

With a little imagination - can use them for a multitude of chores. Use them for storage for many of my outdoor pursuits. For hunting I carry one that is loaded with reflective pushpins for trail marking. Another hunting use is for Rifle Ammo - I can get 5 .243 in one so that they are not loose in a pocket. Use another to carry some extra .22 ammo. For fishing I keep sinkers separated for size. I also mold my own sinkers, trolling sinkers and jigs - what a perfect way to store the smaller variety.


----------



## MJR (Jul 16, 2014)

bbjavelina said:


> I'm not going to respond to many questions on this, but the best use for them is to store used menstrual materials. Used at the right time of the year, there's no better buck lure.
> 
> If you haven't tried it, stay away from stupid comments. If you doubt what I say, give it a try. It may be too late for most of you this year unless you catch the second rut.
> 
> ...


On a drag rag, no doubt.


----------



## DnH_Scents (Sep 3, 2014)

How much viagra are you using that you have that many empty bottles? Make sure to take it with a lot of water or it will get stuck in your throat and you will end up with a stiff neck. :wink:


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

I usem for fish spawn


----------



## Big10Hammer (Dec 16, 2004)

I use them to put my sd cards in when checking cameras. Good, safe, waterproof.


----------



## Slippyshaft (Dec 20, 2008)

I stuff milk weed in them for wind direction.


----------



## Electric Ned (Oct 21, 2014)

Keep your weed dry?


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

bbjavelina said:


> I'm not going to respond to many questions on this, but the best use for them is to store used menstrual materials. Used at the right time of the year, there's no better buck lure.
> 
> If you haven't tried it, stay away from stupid comments. If you doubt what I say, give it a try. It may be too late for most of you this year unless you catch the second rut.
> 
> ...


I am not doubting you. Just cause I have never used it doesn't mean that it doesn't work. I am just curious how you go about obtaining these things? I'm sitting here at my desk trying to imagine the conversation I am going to have with my wife. "Hey wife. Gimme a used tampon and I'm going to woods".


----------



## CoachErl (Jul 1, 2012)

I use them to store my SD cards, muzzle loader primers, sabots, fishing lures, sinkers, hooks, etc. Keeps all my supplies dry and stored in easy to grab containers.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Blubill said:


> Got the old man's malady, bags full of empty medicine bottles. Anyone have suggestions on uses for empty medicine bottles. I hate to just throw them out, there must be something useful I can do with them.
> Blubill


I've got the same problem. 

Mostly I toss them, but keep a few for storage. I'd love to find out where to donate them. 

They sure accumulate fast.

Allen


----------



## ballistic 2013 (Mar 14, 2013)

Electric Ned said:


> Keep your weed dry?


Right on!!


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

I put an broadheads in them to have a couple extras in my pack. I wad up some TP and stuff it in the bottles to keep the broad heads from rattling. The TP can come in handy for either its intended use or to mark blood trails.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

If you have a target scope


----------



## brett.crouse (Nov 26, 2014)

I use them for sorting different feathers and vanes. Keeps them from getting damaged during transport.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
I use them, and label the Med bottle. For a dill bit and a tap for threading bolt holes. And dies.
Since I have a lot of different small sizes. This keeps me from searching to get the right bit with the right tap.[ Later


----------



## Pipecrew (Dec 29, 2005)

Big10Hammer said:


> I use them to put my sd cards in when checking cameras. Good, safe, waterproof.



Same here.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> I am not doubting you. Just cause I have never used it doesn't mean that it doesn't work. I am just curious how you go about obtaining these things? I'm sitting here at my desk trying to imagine the conversation I am going to have with my wife. "Hey wife. Gimme a used tampon and I'm going to woods".


I had to start with a somewhat subtler approach. Wasn't easy though. I don't see why women should be opposed to a practical and free method.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

bbjavelina said:


> I had to start with a somewhat subtler approach. Wasn't easy though. I don't see why women should be opposed to a practical and free method.


I just asked my wife if I could use some next year. She's a pediatrics nurse. Grew up in a medical household. Doctors, nurses etc. 
She looked at me and said gross and then walked away. 

I can understand the logic behind this. But my wife, who is incredibly understanding about my passion for bow hunting, says no


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I take the larger ones & cut a slot in the side of the bottle & then take tracking tape & wind it up on a tooth pick & feed it through the slot to keep it contained you can put a lot of tape in that container & keep it in your pack, because when you use the tape on a roll you end up with a mess.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> I just asked my wife if I could use some next year. She's a pediatrics nurse. Grew up in a medical household. Doctors, nurses etc.
> She looked at me and said gross and then walked away.
> 
> I can understand the logic behind this. But my wife, who is incredibly understanding about my passion for bow hunting, says no


Who takes the trash out at your house? I bet it's you. Get a cheap headlight and be ready. Only Santa will know if you've been naughty! Be stealthy!


----------



## zze86 (Aug 31, 2011)

LOL, this is too funny

Another use for medication bottles: coat cotton balls with petroleum jelly, throw in some wax covered matches, a magnesium bar and glue some sandpaper on top. Waterproof emergency fire starting kit.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

bbjavelina said:


> Who takes the trash out at your house? I bet it's you. Get a cheap headlight and be ready. Only Santa will know if you've been naughty! Be stealthy!


You're dedicated man. I'm now picturing myself outside, in the cold, with my head lamp on digging thru the trash looking for my wife's used tampons. I'm probably gonna have to go full face paint to make sure I can pull it off.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

this is really sick ukey:


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> You're dedicated man. I'm now picturing myself outside, in the cold, with my head lamp on digging thru the trash looking for my wife's used tampons. I'm probably gonna have to go full face paint to make sure I can pull it off.


If you're worth a durn, you could pull it off in the house before the alarm goes off. Just like a good spot and stalk, only with more serious consequences if you blow the sneak.


----------



## tacklebox80 (Feb 11, 2014)

yep that lil trash can by the sit down, a zip lock and a rubber glove and BAM yer done


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

tacklebox80 said:


> yep that lil trash can by the sit down, a zip lock and a rubber glove and BAM yer done


See, this man understands. 

Now, man up and go get you some.


----------



## bowneida (Sep 25, 2007)

bbjavelina said:


> I'm not going to respond to many questions on this, but the best use for them is to store used menstrual materials. Used at the right time of the year, there's no better buck lure.
> 
> If you haven't tried it, stay away from stupid comments. If you doubt what I say, give it a try. It may be too late for most of you this year unless you catch the second rut.
> 
> ...


I've heard of women peein in scrapes at that time of the month and shooting nice bucks. Or going back the next day and the scrapes are tore up.Didnt know if it was true. Might wanna turn the trail cam off first though. LOL
I'll be watchin for results on how this works


----------



## coxral (May 10, 2011)

Turkey and Elk calls!


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

bbjavelina said:


> used menstrual materials. Used at the right time of the year, there's no better buck lure.


It works for sure...My buddy pulled out a zip lock one day...OMG...Yuck!!!

We had great action that evening! It does work...We did it once but never again...Thank goodness!!!!

Heck we were at a flea market 20 yrs ago...There was a monkey in a cage being way nasty.
Wife says what the heck? i said isn't Aunt Flo visiting you? She took off like a bat out of heck...Seriously...LOL

Wild animals go crazy over this stuff boys! Heck i'm part wild...LOL


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I fear this thread may have gotten wildly off track, but I believe it may be beneficial to some. 

Several of you will give it a shot. Some will report back with success and others will not report. 

Don't be of faint heart!


----------



## bowneida (Sep 25, 2007)

ybslo said:


> it works for sure...my buddy pulled out a zip lock one day...omg...yuck!!!
> 
> We had great action that evening! It does work...we did it once but never again...thank goodness!!!!
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

salt n pepper packets for backpacking, 
taller ones for 2-3 unassembled broadheads
spare string loop, extra peep, lighter, and about 5' of serving
rig key!
Vaseline soaked cotton balls for faaarrr starter.
super glue and 3-5 extra vanes.
the list goes on....


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

saw a guy in canada that kept ground up cow manure in them for a fire starter.


----------



## trumbow (Jul 1, 2007)

Put a sponge in it with some tire shine on the sponge drill ya a hole in the lid big enough to slide your arrow in, seen it at a 3d shoot, works awesome on those hard to pull out of targets.. Giggity!!


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

nuts, bolts, screws, IC bugs, electrical components....


----------



## 57medic (Nov 5, 2014)

Stuff em full of cotton balls soaked with vaseline, great firestarting material in waterproof container, and hey if your sensitive hands or lips become chapped, rock on!!:wink:


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

bbjavelina said:


> I'm not going to respond to many questions on this, but the best use for them is to store used menstrual materials. Used at the right time of the year, there's no better buck lure.
> 
> If you haven't tried it, stay away from stupid comments. If you doubt what I say, give it a try. It may be too late for most of you this year unless you catch the second rut.
> 
> ...


I've heard of this before at a seminar given by Gene Wensel but I've never had the opportunity to try it


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

BowBaker1640 said:


> I've heard of this before at a seminar given by Gene Wensel but I've never had the opportunity to try it


Man-up, BowBaker! Put on your Ninja outfit and raid the trash. It works, and works well. If you ever give it an honest go, you'll never regret it -- well -- unless you get caught in the collections process. 

What makes women so sensitive, anyway? It's just biology!!!


----------



## hoyttech13 (Feb 3, 2010)

mhill said:


> survival pack - matches, dry tinder, fishing line, hook and sinker ect.


replace dry tinder with vasoline soaked cotton and your dry tinder now becomes waterproof tender that is way better than any wood


----------



## hoyttech13 (Feb 3, 2010)

DnH_Scents said:


> How much viagra are you using that you have that many empty bottles? Make sure to take it with a lot of water or it will get stuck in your throat and you will end up with a stiff neck. :wink:


ok im confused, you start off saying something about Viagra then get something stuck in your throat and end up with a stiff neck...........do we need to ask how you know all this


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

bbjavelina said:


> Man-up, BowBaker! Put on your Ninja outfit and raid the trash. It works, and works well. If you ever give it an honest go, you'll never regret it -- well -- unless you get caught in the collections process.
> 
> What makes women so sensitive, anyway? It's just biology!!!


they just aren't available in my household anymore


----------



## Red57 (Oct 20, 2008)

Put a hole the size of your arrow shaft in the lid , slide your arrow thru the hole , screw the broad head onto your arrow . Take the bottle w/cotton balls in it & insert the broad head in the middle of cotton & attach lid to bottle . Now you can carry your broad head tipped arrows with your bow in the case.


----------



## kill-em123 (Nov 17, 2014)

bbjavelina said:


> I'm not going to respond to many questions on this, but the best use for them is to store used menstrual materials. Used at the right time of the year, there's no better buck lure.
> 
> If you haven't tried it, stay away from stupid comments. If you doubt what I say, give it a try. It may be too late for most of you this year unless you catch the second rut.
> 
> ...


Cant even begin to imagine carrying a used tampon. Much less asking for one. Plain sick anyway i look at it. And i have a strong gut.. some things are thrown out for a reason.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

They work. I've witnessed both bucks and does of all ages respond curiously. Drive bucks wild, sometimes will start drooling. 

I won't go as far as to say it draws in deer you wouldn't normally see, but the ones that are within sight come in to check it out and don't respond negatively.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I've been reading a book about bear maulings. Seems that it works extremely well on bears. Quite a number of ladies mauled for this very reason.


----------

